# Looking for NW river suggestions



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2011)

My boyfriend and I are headed to Bellingham, WA for the summer and are looking for a good river trip the first week of May on the way up there (it can be out of the way too, just not somewhere like, say... Utah). We've thought about Hell's Canyon, the Rogue, and the Deschutes. We don't have permits (Hell's/Rogue are pre-permit season anyway). It'll probably just be the two of us in our little 12' raft (once I fix the mysterious mating Aire bladder issue!). I feel comfortable rowing up to class 3 if we're on our own. We'd like to do a 5-7 day trip if possible and would definitely be interested in joining other folks if anyone has a trip. 

Any suggestions on other rivers or beta on what sections to do would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

John Day and/or Grand Rhonde are both slightly out of the way. We're headed to the JD or both in early June but unfortunately not early May. We've been on the JD, nothing major, a couple class III depending on flows and which stretch. I haven't been on the GR, but it sounds spectactular and no big rapids either. Something to think about?


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

The GR would be a perfect float for what you're looking for. Minam to the Snake is 91 miles and a great 5-7 day trip. Minam to Troy is 40 miles and there are enough camps to stretch to 5 days if you want and it's the prettiest section anyway. Have fun!


----------



## Joe W (Jul 30, 2008)

We do the Rogue the first weekend of May each year, the Wild & Scenic is about 34 miles but can be stretched out by putting in higher up. Weather is never guaranteed but it was in the mid-80s everyday on the trip last year.

Grande Ronde is great as well but not as action packed.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

The lower Klamath is also also a good option for a multi day. Or you may want to consider doing day trips on the cal salmon, scott and other creeks in that area. There is a festival down there that time of year and would be a good place meet people to run some bigger stuff. Let me know your dates and we may be able to hook up for a trip as we live in the Rogue valley. The illinois could also be an option at lower water in your little boat. We are going to try it again this weekend if the flows stay in the 500 range. Send me a PM if you want more info. 
Jake


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Stopped reading at "boyfriend", but the sauk is a great multi/day trip.


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd pick either the wilderness section of the Rogue or the Grand Rhonde, Minam to Troy, and stretch it out with a couple layover days. They're some of the best of Oregon this time of year for scenery and nice camping. Another nice float worth considering is the North Fork John Day, Dale to Monument. It's similar to the GR but less seldom run. A normal water year I'd check out the Owyhee, but slim pickins on that this year.

The NFJD or GR would be a nice trip in a 12' boat. Especially if you end up doing it on your own.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

We're going on the Grande Ronde, Minam to Boggan's on memorial day weekend, (5 days) Pm me for details.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

You might also look at the North Umpqua, crystal clear water and easy to to do a self shuttle. There are different sections. Cal Salmon has some Class Vs so know that if you head that direction.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

OP stated they wanted a 5-7 day trip. I certainly wish we could get that much time on the N Umpqua continuously. That would be awesome!


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Hit the Rogue!*

The forecast is calling for low to mid-80's by Wednesday of next week. A five day trip down the Rogue in southern Oregon would meet your needs if you're heading out to the PNW by that time.

Have fun wherever you end up.

Casey


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

N Umpqua Boulder Flat to Cable crossing is 33.8 miles Lower Rogue from Grave to Foster is 35.5 miles. I agree a longer would be better but it could be a multi-day trip. Terrific hiking on both rivers.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

R2r, where's cable crossing? I thought there was a stretch in there that you had to take out at?


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Above Deadline Falls which you are right, you shouldn't run in a raft. Umpqua River Segment 5 - Susan Creek to Cable Crossing


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Good information, thanks for posting. I've been wanting to get to know this river more, and it certainly is a nice area. I just would prefer that it was in a roadless area and multi-day.


----------



## Fishnfowler (Apr 19, 2014)

The Lower Salmon should be raging. You could pull off at Eagle Creek to avoid the mandatory flip at Slide Rapid. Snow Hole would be impressive as the flows should be up. It would be solid class IV. 

If you haven't done it, you should stop and hit Alberton Gorge on the Clark Fork for a one day adventure. A person can launch up high on the Clark fork near Huron and float all the way to St. Regis or beyond with flat water at the start and finish, stretching it into a 3-4 day float.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

Fishnfowler said:


> The Lower Salmon should be raging. You could pull off at Eagle Creek to avoid the mandatory flip at Slide Rapid. Snow Hole would be impressive as the flows should be up. It would be solid class IV.
> 
> If you haven't done it, you should stop and hit Alberton Gorge on the Clark Fork for a one day adventure. A person can launch up high on the Clark fork near Huron and float all the way to St. Regis or beyond with flat water at the start and finish, stretching it into a 3-4 day float.



That made me think, you could even go a night or two or three up the Blackfoot and log all sorts of river miles. Not sure how far below Missoula you would want to be to camp but I think it could be a pretty cool high water float. The Blackfoot has some super long fun rapids at high flows. And you could easily resupply in Missoula as you would float right behind an Albertsons. Might be nice in a 12'er. Or maybe just take out in South Missoula and put back in at rest stop or Cyr. Or Huron


Jim


----------

